# below deck auto pilots



## captcleef (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a new member and bought a Bristol 40 "82" a month ago. Currently learning her characteristics/systems and would like to know if anyone out there has any experience installing a below deck (Garmin) AUTOPILOT. I can do all the electrical and mounting except one portion. I don't have any idea what or how a device attaches to the rudder. I've installed a wheel type and found the job wasn't bad, but this 40 is too heavy so I'm going with a Garmin. Please, any help out there would be greatly appreciated. BTW raymarine is out because I have to exchange a hydraulic (new in box) model purchased for my powerboat I sold for a sailboat type.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The Garmin GHP12 (for sailboats) requires a drive unit to connect to the rudder quadrant.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

captcleef said:


> Hi all, I'm a new member and bought a Bristol 40 "82" a month ago. Currently learning her characteristics/systems and would like to know if anyone out there has any experience installing a below deck (Garmin) AUTOPILOT. I can do all the electrical and mounting except one portion. I don't have any idea what or how a device attaches to the rudder. I've installed a wheel type and found the job wasn't bad, but this 40 is too heavy so I'm going with a Garmin. Please, any help out there would be greatly appreciated. BTW raymarine is out because I have to exchange a hydraulic (new in box) model purchased for my powerboat I sold for a sailboat type.


I have installed a Jefa drive unit, Garmin call this unit "Class A Drive Unit for GHP 12". https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...e-unit-for-ghp-12/prod74203_010-11572-00.html

The Garmine unit have a built in rudders sensor making the install a little bit easier.

Wrote a thread about this project here. Upgrading the autopilot with a new linear drive

There are two ways you can connect the linear drive to the rudder
- Connect to the existing quadrant (need a quadrant that can take the load)
- Install a short tiller for the drive unit

The tricky part it find the best location.
I downloaded drawings from Jefa rudder and steering systems - used these to make templates I could use to determine the best location.

Lots of pictures in the thread above.


----------

